# Steelie Scouting



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

what run...............?


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

> The AuSable, The Rifle, The Sturgeon and others. Please do not reveal specific holes.


nuff said!!! for those of you who just broke the rule.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Thank you Ladykiller, I was just going to do the samething, but you beat me too it.. I agree with Ladykiller, keinbaumer, and everyone else. I dont mind posting the river, but as far as the holes go dont do it. I was up last year fishing the highbanks and no one else was there and killed the salmon. i went back about three days later after I posted it on a different website and three days later evrybody and there brothers knew about it.


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

That stuff about following you guys around is ridiculous. I love to catch fish, but now way would I follow some dude around the river that I think knows what he is doing. Just doesn't sound like fun, and I think I have too much of an ego for that anyway. I am all for naming rivers and see nothing wrong with that. I can understand naming areas of the river (i.e. sixth street) that are very well know. I guess a good rule would be if you do not want people to know about the spot, don't name it.


----------



## Chinooker (Oct 22, 2002)

Thank you JWF!!! About time someone is on the same page as me. Rivers should be named so everyone can help one another out here, but holes or spots shouldn't be named. And I would never follow someone around on the river either, just because I think they know what they're doing. Everyone needs to lighten up and just enjoy the outdoors


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

You guys can follow me around. I really don't care.  

Maybe you can keep up, or better yet, just head me off at the nearest bar....LOL

Some of the rivers (streams) these guys fish, can't handle a lot of pressure, that's why it's kept kinda secretive. 

It always stirs curiosity when someone posts success and is unwilling to reveal the river. I have learned to ignore them, or make a few phone calls and find out for myself.

Don't take these threads to heart. It's been a very difficult fall fishery and catching a few steelhead is like finding a "pot o' gold"


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow, people follow you around? My face must be the most published on this site. I've been recognized once when I had otherwise not planned to meet someone from this site. I have never had people follow me. Perhaps they know I don't know how to catch fish


----------

